# Clicking and treating



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I miss out on a lot of teaching opportunities because of my inconsistencies with the clicker. I have given in to wearing the clicker on my wrist 24/7 but the problem is getting to a treat! For example, I come in from work and Chi-Chi jumps and then remembers to sit and I have nothing for her. My question is how much time is acceptable between the click and the treat for it to be effective? Will she forget what the good behavior was in the time it takes me to free up my hands and find a treat? I don't have many clothes with pockets and fanny packs don't go well with my business attire LOL Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ideally with a couple of seconds but it can be effective a little longer. It's more important to click at the precise moment of the desired behavior , as that click marks that behavior. Always click before you move your hands to get the treat. Once a behavior like a default sit is established., you don't need to reinforce every time but do it randomly and a simple good girl can suffice for some of the other times.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Dave. We are setting up "treat stations" around the house. She has officially taken over :smile2:


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Thanks Dave. We are setting up "treat stations" around the house. She has officially taken over :smile2:


I noticed the bag of treats in the background of your "First Topknot" picture.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

PaulineMi said:


> I noticed the bag of treats in the background of your "First Topknot" picture.


Yes, we are going ALL IN!


----------

